# Druckbürstenfilter



## ra_ll_ik (26. Juli 2007)

Moin
ich brauche mal wieder eure Denkanstösse.

Ich finde immer wieder Fadenalgen und Schmodder in meinen beiden 5.1 Filtern, welche dann die Schwämme verstopfen.
Im Moment muß ich alle 1-2 Tage reinigen, damit die Filter nicht überlaufen. Das ist schlecht für die Biologie...
Mein Wasser ist klar, einzig Fadenalgen wachsen.
Es ist sehr schwierig, teilweise unmöglich diese aus den Muschelblumen und dem __ Wassersalat, was sich expositionsartig vermehrt, zu fischen.

Ich habe nun ja schön mehrfach gelesen, daß eine Vorfilterung sehr effektiv für O...e Filter sein soll.
Ich habe mich schon mit Jochen ausgetauscht und bin zur Erkenntnis gekommen, daß die Vorfilterung, wie immer die auch aussieht,
erhöht stehen muß, um das nötige Gefälle zu den Biotec zu bekommen. Diese Art arbeitet dann drucklos.
Leider ist das aus Platzmangel bei mir nicht möglich. 

Nu kam mir gestern eine Idee. Ich habe noch eine blaue 60 l Plastiktonne die absolut Luft und wasserdicht ist.
An dieser Tonne drei Schlauchanschlüße montiert, einmal Zulauf, zweimal Ablauf, daß innere mit Filterbürsten gefüllt,
dann hätte ich doch einen Druckbürstenfilter.
Der Schmodder würde in den Bürsten hängen bleiben, die Biotec würden ihr Wasser aufgrund des Druckes ebenfalls bekommen,
die Reinigungsintervalle verlängern sich extrem und alles wird gut.
Einzig wo und wie die Anschlüsse in der Tonne angeordnet werden sollten, Zulauf unter Wasser, oder doch eher der Ablauf, ist ungeklärt.
Was denkt ihr? Würde das funktionieren und den erhofften Erfolg bringen?


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hi Ralf,

ich würde sagen: *"N E I N"*

denn mit den Bürsten in der Tonne legst du das Problem nur vor die Filter!!!!

Was meinste wohl wie schnell die Bürsten dann verstopft sind????

Die Algen müssen aus dem System *RAUS!!!*

Sonst ist das ein immer wieder kehrender Kreislauf...........

Da hilft nun mal eben nur Abfischen und auf dem Kompost entsorgen!!!

Oder abwarten und Tee trinken...........

Wobei ich die erstere Methode vorziehen würde, das geht dann bestimmt schneller.............


----------



## Annett (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Ralf,

hast Du die UVC an?
Falls ja, schalt sie aus... dann kommen zwar die Schwebalgen wieder, aber die verstopfen keinen Filter.
Anscheinend passen bei Dir Nährstoffein- und -austrag nicht zusammen. Das kompensiert der Teich mit den Fadenalgen. 
Eine Alternative wäre halt auch: Weniger füttern. 
Oder eine Kombination aus allem.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



> legst du das Problem nur vor die Filter!!!!


Das ist der Sinn und Grundgedanke eines Vorfilters. 
Die Bürsten sind schnell und einfach zu reinigen.
Vielleicht auch noch eine Japanmatte obenauf gelegt, da sollte der grobe Schmodder dann schon hängenbleiben.
Der große Vorteil, die Biologie in den Schwämmen der Biotec bleibt erhalten.
Du hast Recht, das Problem Fadenalgen ist damit nicht gelöst, aber die Auswirkungen zumindest gemildert. 





> schalt sie aus... dann kommen zwar die Schwebalgen wieder



Ne, ist nicht dein Ernst?  
Bin so froh die Fische sehen zu können, will keine Algenbrühe... : 
Da füttere ich lieber weniger.  ... aber erstmal die Goldies  fangen...

Na mal sehen ob noch mehr Anregungen aus dem Forum kommt....


----------



## Harald (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Ralf,

ich bin ebenfalls skeptisch, dass die Drucktonne etwas an Arbeitserleichterung bringt.

Hast Du nicht mal an ein Spaltsieb im Schwerkraftverfahren gedacht? Von dort könntest Du das Wasser dann in den nächsten Filter pumpen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



> ein Spaltsieb im Schwerkraftverfahren gedacht? Von dort könntest Du das Wasser dann in den nächsten Filter pumpen



Es gibt viele gute Sachen die man machen kann, aber der Platz der Filteranlage ist begrenzt. 
Viel wichtiger, die finanziellen Mittel die mir meine Frau für den Teich noch zugesteht, sind extrem begrenzt. (Habe ich da vielleicht was übertrieben?  )
Somit gilt, so billig wie geht... und das wäre das Faß. ein paar Bürsten, ein paar Schlauchanschlüsse und für 30 € wäre die Vorfilterung fertig...


----------



## wp-3d (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt viele gute Sachen die man machen kann, aber der Platz der Filteranlage ist begrenzt.
> Viel wichtiger, die finanziellen Mittel die mir meine Frau für den Teich noch zugesteht, sind extrem begrenzt. (Habe ich da vielleicht was übertrieben?  )
> Somit gilt, so billig wie geht... und das wäre das Faß. ein paar Bürsten, ein paar Schlauchanschlüsse und für 30 € wäre die Vorfilterung fertig...




Hallo Ralf 
Hier einmal eine Alternative für räumlich begrentzte Teichbesitzer.
Ich verwende diese günstige, primitive aber sehr wikungsvolle Methode schon ca. 9 Jahre in meinem Teich.
Es handelt sich um Filterfaser grob grün bei Google das unterstrichene eingeben.
Es kostet ca.25 Euro 1 Kg. dieses reicht für 30 Ltr. Filtervolumen.
Mein Filter besteht nur aus einer 5000Ltr. Pumpe, die in einem 20Ltr. Eimer in der Faser eingepackt ist.
Reinigung der Faser einmal in der Woche ca. 1 min in einer Regentonne unter Wasser kräftig durchschütteln.

Bei einem Kolegen, die gleiche Methode als Vorfilterung mit O...pumpe wurde der Schutzkorb an der Pumpe entfernt, sein O...filter arbeitet jetzt viele Monate ohne Probleme

         

Letztes Jahr habe ich einmal einen Versuch gemacht mit einer Faser die noch grober ist. 
Hierfür habe ich zwei Hände voll mit lehmiger Gartenerde und zusätzlich die gleiche Menge halbverrotteten Kompost in ein 60Ltr. Aquarium gegeben.
Das Resultat auf nachfolgenden Bildern.
Nach zwei Tagen war durch die Verdichtung der groben Schmutzteilchen sogar die Wassertrübung durch den Lehm geklärt.
   

Gruss Werner


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hi Ralf,


also ich bin froh wenn ich endlich das __ Hel-X bekomme und die Bürsten aus meinem Filter rausschmeißen kann................. 

Denn die Bürstenreinigung ist wirklich nicht die angenehmste Sache.............:__ nase:


Wie groß sollen denn die Schlauchanschlüsse an der Tonne sein????

Also mit 1/2 oder 3/4" wirste da bestimmt nicht weit kommen............:


----------



## koiboy (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hi Ralf 

kann mich da nur harald anschließen und empfehle unbedingt ein spaltsieb.
habe so ein Ding bei mir selbst eingebaut ( Eigenkonstruktion ) und habe in verbindung mit meiner uv lampe 15w glasklares wasser. Alles was sich an fadenalgen im Teich löst und von der Pumpe angesaugt wird landet im Sieb und nicht mehr in meinem Patronenfilter. Das Siebmaterial bekommst du in allen Abmessungen auf ebay für recht kleines Geld.
ansonsten der tipp: WENIGER FUTTER  
Messe doch mal deine Nitratwerte im Teich. Wenn dieser zu hoch ist  dann wachsen eben viele Algen. Also raus mit dem Zeug und dann öfter mal nen  Wasserwechsel . 
grüß andi


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



> Also mit 1/2 oder 3/4" wirste da bestimmt nicht weit kommen



Der Eingang in die Tonne wird 1 1/4" und die Ausgänge 2 mal 1 1/4" sein.
Das sind die Schläuche die ich im Moment verwende.
Die Ausgänge könnte ich noch auf 1 1/2 erweitern, habe aber noch ein wenig Restschlauch vom 1 1/4 übrig...

@Werner,
so Veralgt sind meine Schwämme nicht, wäre aber eine Überlegung Wert.
Das Filterzeug könnte doch auch in die Tonne oder?
Ich persönlich möchte nicht einmal pro Woche einen Maurerkübel aus dem Teich ziehen, aber das ist Ansichtssache.
Habe jetzt 4.5 Wochen Urlaub, da ist genug Zeit zum überlegen, vielleicht auch zum basteln.....


----------



## wp-3d (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Der Eingang in die Tonne wird 1 1/4" und die Ausgänge 2 mal 1 1/4" sein.
> Das sind die Schläuche die ich im Moment verwende.
> Die Ausgänge könnte ich noch auf 1 1/2 erweitern, habe aber noch ein wenig Restschlauch vom 1 1/4 übrig...
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralf
Maurerkübel? 
Der Behälter auf den Bildern ist ein 20Ltr. Eimer.
Natürlich läuft es mit dieser Faser auch in einem Druckfilter, diesen würde ich in deinem Fall aber auch nur max. als 20 Ltr. Behälter verwenden und wöchentlich reinigen. Da ich der Meinung bin wie auch viele andere hier im Forum, den gesamten Schmutz vor der Zersetzung aus dem Teich zu befördern, mache ich mir daher einmal in der Woche die Arbeit und halte somit das Wasser Nährstoffarm.
Mein Teich ca. 5000Ltr  läuft unter ungünstigsten Bedingungen.

Sonnenschein von 7 Uhr-18.30 Uhr
starker Überbesatz 
im Sommer bis 9 Ltr. Teichsticks in der Woche 
ca.30 Sorten Bambus im Garten, die ständig Laub in den Teich einbringen

Seit ich diese Filterung betreibe und vor 7 Jahren feinen Kies in den Teich brachte, kenne ich keine Algenblüte und seit Jahren auch keine Fadenalgen.
UV Leuchte habe ich nie besessen und über andere Biologische Filter habe ich mir seitdem auch keine Gedanken mehr gemacht, da im Teich der Bodengrund und ausreichend nährstoffzehrende Pflanzen den Biologischen Filter beinhalten. 
   

Gruss Werner


----------



## ra_ll_ik (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Moin
ich habe allen gut gemeinten Ratschlägen erstmal die Bürsten und die Tonne bestellt.
Ich hoffe, das die Sachen in Kürze ankommen.
Werde dann mal berichten.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Moin
ich habe ihn gebaut.
Der Bürstendruckfilter läuft jetzt schon eine ganze Zeitlang ohne Probleme.

Zu den technischen Daten.
Volumen 210 Liter, ca. 1m hoch.
Eingang: 1 1/4 Zoll auf ca. 80cm Höhe
Ausgang 1 1/2 Zoll auf ca. 15cm Höhe
In der Tonne habe ich 21 Bürsten, 50 lang, eng stehen angeordnet.
Als Schmutzablauf dient im Moment noch ein Ablaufhahn von den bekannten Regentonnen, der ist aber zu klein. Da muß im Winter noch gebastelt werden.
Wasserdurchsatz ca. 4500 Liter/h, Wasserstand in der Tonne ca. 65cm Höhe.
Überlauf ist nicht vorhanden, da der Behälter Luft und Wasserdicht schließt

Die Reinigungintervalle der Biotec haben sich dadurch auf 4 wöchentlich (wenn überhaupt) ausgedehnt.
Die Bürsten reinige ich je nach Wasserstand in der Tonne alle zwei Wochen.
Die Algen liegen eigentlich oben auf den Bürsten, zieht man eine heraus, so sind die Seiten eigentlich sauber. Je schmutziger die Bürsten, je höher der Wasserstand. 

Ich überlege eine grobe Filtermatte die überall angeboten werden noch oben auf die Büsten zu legen. Damit würde sich die Reinigung vereinfachen.
Was denkt ihr, macht das Sinn?


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Ralf,

m.M.n. macht das nur Sinn, wenn die Matte nicht zu grob (damit nicht zuviel durch kommt) und nicht zu fein (damit sie nicht dauernd dicht wird) ist... nur ich kenne die passende Größe nicht. 
Bin also keine wirkliche Hilfe. :?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Moni Annett
die Matten oder Schäume gibt es in grob, mittel und fein. (10,20,30 ppi)
Ich denke die grobe Matte sollte reichen, ansonsten würde ich wohl den Vorteil dadurch wieder verspielen.
Leider überblicke ich den Markt noch nicht. Ich brauche etwas mit 70cm Durchmesser, da ist die Auswahl nicht mehr sehr groß.
Mal weitersuchen...


----------



## chromis (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hi Ralf,

für diesen Zweck solltest Du auf jeden Fall die grobe Matte nehmen. Die gibt's auch in 100x100cm, Stärken sind 3, 5 und 10cm

Gruß
Rainer

http://zajac.de/cgi/websale6.cgi?Ct...mi}{md5/73b43505604ee15ee3fd81fe78ed29cb/md5}


----------



## wp-3d (18. März 2008)

*Vorfilter= Hauptfilter*

Hallo  
Hier einmal eine Alternative für räumlich begrenzte Teiche.
Ich verwende diese günstige, primitive aber sehr wikungsvolle Methode schon ca. 9 Jahre in meinem Teich.
Es handelt sich um Filterfaser grob grün bei Google das unterstrichene eingeben.
Es kostet ca.25 Euro 1 Kg. dieses reicht für 30 Ltr. Filtervolumen.
Mein Filter besteht nur aus einer 5000Ltr. Pumpe, die in einem 20Ltr. Eimer in der Faser eingepackt ist.
Reinigung der Faser einmal in der Woche ca. 1 min in einer Regentonne unter Wasser kräftig durchschütteln.

Bei einem Kollegen, die gleiche Methode als Vorfilterung mit O...pumpe. 
Der Schutzkorb an der Pumpe wurde vorher entfernt. Sein O...filter arbeitet jetzt viele Monate ohne Reinigung.

Anhang anzeigen 15448 Anhang anzeigen 15449 Anhang anzeigen 15450 Anhang anzeigen 15451 Anhang anzeigen 15452 
 

Faserreinigung http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3270796

Letztes Jahr habe ich einmal einen Versuch gemacht mit einer Faser die noch grober ist. 
Hierfür habe ich zwei Hände voll mit lehmiger Gartenerde und zusätzlich die gleiche Menge halbverrotteten Kompost in ein 60Ltr. Aquarium gegeben.
Das Resultat auf nachfolgenden Bildern.
Nach zwei Tagen war durch die Verdichtung der groben Schmutzteilchen sogar die Wassertrübung von dem Lehm geklärt.

Anhang anzeigen 15446 Anhang anzeigen 15447

Das Resultat dieser Filterung sollte auf meinen hier im Furum eingestellten Bilder klar zu sehen sein


----------



## ra_ll_ik (18. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Moin Werner, wir beide hatten doch schon das Vergnügen, siehe Seite 1   
Aber aktuell sieht die Vorfilterung jetzt so aus:

 

21 Bürsten in 220 Liter Tonne. Gereinigt wird mit einer verlängerten Klobürste...


----------



## wp-3d (18. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Werner, wir beide hatten doch schon das Vergnügen, siehe Seite 1
> Aber aktuell sieht die Vorfilterung jetzt so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 22857
> ...



Hallo Ralf

Es sollte eigendlich kein Nachtrag zu deinem Thema sein.
Ich hatte meinem Beitrag nur für Uwe etwas hinzugefügt, dadurch gelang er wieder in den Vordergrund.


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

hallo
also, ich muß sagen sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.:? 
da stellen sich bei mir die nackenhaare.

ich sage nur mal eines dazu:
einen siebfilter zu bauen ist nicht schwer und kostet keine 100€.
den sieb gibts schon für 30€, ein plastikbehälter und ein in paar ht-rohre...
va-schrauben und das wars fast schon.

sorry, daß ich so direkt bin, aber ich möchte nur daß keiner der das liest, auf die idee kommt, so was zu nach zu bauen. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## wp-3d (18. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Jürgen

Ich melde mich später, muß jetzt zur Arbeit.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Moin
Jürgen



> da stellen sich bei mir die nackenhaare



Ja so eine Frisur hatte ich auch mal, legt sich aber mit dem Alter...wirst du schon merken.

Ich kann nicht genau sagen auf welchen Beitrag du dich beziehst, aber daß was ich da gebaut habe funktioniert perfekt. 
Gut, das Reinigen der Bürsten nervt gelegentlich und ist auch nicht ganz sauber, aber billig.
Und alle 14 Tage ist doch OK....

Ein Siebfilter ist eine prima Sache, ich habe 35 € für meine laienhafte Vorfilterung bezahlt. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie du einen Siebfilter für deutlich unter 100 € bauen kannst, wäre aber interssiert.
Zu meinen Daten, der Anschluß muß Schlauch 1/1/4" sein, der Volumenstrom beträgt im Moment 5m3/h.
Der Auslaß muß 1/1/2" sein, da nachfolgend zwei Biotec 5.1 geschaltet sind.
Na, wenn du denn mal langeweile hast, ran ans werk. Kannst dich dann ja mal melden.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

hallo ralf




> Ich kann nicht genau sagen auf welchen Beitrag du dich beziehst



wenn ich ehrlich bin auf beide.
ich mache es kurz, der eine hauptgrund :
ihr entfernt nicht den dreck, sondern sammelt ihn ( 14tage )und gebt ihm damit die möglichkeit in lösung über zu gehen usw.

wo ich dich auch nicht verstehen kann....erst erstellst du ein thema und fragst wie man es besser machen könnte, dann bekommst du gute ratschläge und machst es doch wie du schon am anfang beschlossen hast. 

das mußt du aber selber wissen.
ich kann dir gutes gelingen mit deiner anlge wünschen. 
hoffentlich bricht dir mal deine "verlängerte klobürste" nicht.


> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie du einen Siebfilter für deutlich unter 100 € bauen kannst, wäre aber interssiert.



ich habe die beiden bilder mal von olli geklaut.
er hat ihn auf die einfachste und günstigste weise gebaut.
ich habe leider von meinem damals keine bilder.

   

so, jetzt rechne mal zusammen.....ich komme da nicht auf 100€



> Na, wenn du denn mal langeweile hast, ran ans werk. Kannst dich dann ja mal melden.



wenn ich meinen alten noch hätte würde ich ihn dir schenken ( ich bin zu gut für diese welt   )
aber ich habe den siebfilter damals nicht mehr gebraucht und da ging er auf den müll.
aber bauen mußt du ihn schon selber.



gruß
jürgen


----------



## wp-3d (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> also, ich muß sagen sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.:?
> da stellen sich bei mir die nackenhaare.
> 
> ...




Hallo Jürgen

Ich denke dein Schreiben bezieht sich auch auf meinen Kommentar.

Ich habe mir einmal die Mühe gemacht und einige deiner Beiträge nach gelesen.
Leider konnte ich nur wenige Bilder deiner Erfolge am Teich finden.
Das erste Bild war im Frühjahr 2007 bei deiner Vorstellung, 
ein zum Tode geweihter Koi. 
Hierzu kam von einem Experten, ich zitiere sinngemäß: 
solche Verletzungen sind auf miserable Wasserwerte zurückzuführen.

Als nächstes fand ich in Bezug auf die Ultraschallkanone, vom 07.03.dieses Jahres, diese jüngsten Bilder deines Teichs, die du als Referenz deines Filterfachwissens leider schlecht beifügen kannst. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22552&d=1204904131
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22553&d=1204904131
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22554&d=1204904131

Dazu schreibst du, die meisten Algen wurden mit einem Schrubber schon entfernt.
Da frage ich mich, wie hat es da vorher ausgesehen?

Da sich auf deiner Wasseroberfläche jetzt schon ein Schaumteppich bildet, dieses verbunden mit einem plötzlichem Algensterben, eventuell durch den Einsatz deiner Ultraschallkanone, sehe ich jetzt schon Probleme auf dich zukommen.


Ich denke, über Filter hast du dich jetzt genügend belesen, setze es jetzt bitte in die Tat um
und befasse dich endlich auch mit naturnahe Biotope. 
Wie ich immer lesen konnte, ist es nicht deine Stärke?

Ein nackter Teich nur mit Lebens-erhaltenden Geräten am Teichrand ist leider sehr instabil.

Bevor du noch einmal einen Haarsträubenden Kommentar verfasst, lese erst und sieh dir bitte meine aktuellen Bilder an. Diese ist das Resultat meiner Primitivfilterung in Verbindung mit Pflanzen, Bodengrund und 28 Jahre Teicherfahrung.
Seit vielen Jahren gibt es keine Algenblüte und Fadenalgen wachsen seit 5 Jahren auch nicht mehr. Mein Teich ist jetzt so Nährstoffarm, das mein __ Hornkraut nur noch kümmert und ich mir jetzt Gedanken über eine Düngung mache.
Bei meinen Koi war seit Anfang vor ca. 8 1/2 Jahre noch nie eine Krankheit oder einen Todesfall.
Übrigens: da ich nur ein Drittel der Filterfaser im Filter gebrauche, kostet der gesammte Filter keine 9 Euro. Wenn ich jetzt noch die 90W Pumpe 5000l/std. Noname mit 25 Euro bei i-bay vor 3 1/2 Jahren erworben, hinzurechne so habe ich keine 35 Euro ausgegeben.


----------



## Torsten. Z (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Möchte mich hier nun auch einmal zu Wort melden, da das hier doch ein interessantes Thema ist. Und jeder so seine eigene Meinung dazu hat.

Bei wp-3d und ra_ll_ik sehe ich wie jürgen auch das Problem das der Schmutz (so nenne ich es jetzt mal) wieder in Lösung gehen kann/wird (wenn es bei dir so klappt wp-3d dann ist es i.O. ich würde es so nicht Handhaben). Das kann nicht und ist nicht der Sinn einer Vorfilterung. Der Schmutz sollte dem System entzogen werden und das so das er nicht mehr in Lösung gehen kann. Einfache und kostengünstige Methode Spalt Filter, teurer Sifi, 1A Vliesfilter oder Trommelfilter (fast nicht bezahlbar! Und in meinen Augen auch Überteuert!), bei diesen Vorfiltern wird der grobe Schmutz dem System sofort entnommen und hat keine Gelegenheit mehr in Lösung zu gehen.

Algen entstehen durch Nährstoffüberfluß also sollte das Hauptaugenmerk darauf liegen den zu minimieren.  Auf den Besatz achten, nur soviel Füttern wie auch in kürzester Zeit vom Fisch gefressen wird. Auf eine gute Bepflanzung achten, Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser Nährstoff und somit die Grundlage für Algen. Für ein ausreichendes __ Filtersystem sorgen. Am Anfang eines Filters sollte eine gute Vorfilterung stehen, dieser sollte dann auch eine gute und ausreichend bemessene Biostufe folgen! 

Noch etwas zur UVC Lampe sie sollte schon in betrieb bleiben und das kontinuierlich, sie kommt nicht nur gegen Schwebealgen zum Einsatz (Natürlich bei entsprechender Witterung, Frühjahr bis Herbst)! Entgegen so mancher Parole, hat die UVC Lampe keinen negativen Einfluss auf einen Teich. Auch treiben im Wasser keine guten Bakterien herum, wie man hier und da lesen kann, sondern Pilzsporen, __ Parasiten, deren Larven und Eier, Viren, Protozoen und Bakteriophagen. Fast allesamt Lebewesen die der Fisch nicht braucht und wofür sich eine UVC Lampe auch noch gut eignet. Im Wasser zählt in dieser Richtung nur wie viele Bakterien von welcher Art vorhanden sind und nur damit entscheidet sich ob ein Gewässer und somit auch die Lebewesen darin keimbelastet sind oder nicht. Die für den Stoffumsatz (im Filter) wichtigen Bakterien sind durchweg sessile, also festsitzende Arten, die nicht ständig im Freiwasser umhertreiben, wie manche das annehmen. Andernfalls wäre es auch ziemlich unnütz einen Filter mit viel Ansiedlungsfläche aufzubauen, wenn dort doch niemand wohnen möchte.

Ich war einer ganzen Zeitlang auch dem Irrglauben verfallen das eine UVC Lampe für Bakterien schädlich ist. Bis man mich eines besseren belehrt hat und ich mich mit dem Thema UVC etwas mehr auseinander gesetzt habe. Sie trägt auch zu Stabilisierung unseres Teichwassers da. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## wp-3d (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Torsten

Von einer UVC hatte ich nichts geschrieben, habe ich aber auch nie bessesen.
Das Fasermaterial, welches ich beschrieben hatte, filtert den gesammten Dreck, sogar kleinste Schwebeteilchen.
Ich hatte es vorher auch nicht geglaubt, weil es so grob ist.
Das Prinzip ist aber einfach, am Anfang setzen sich die groben Schmutzpartickel in den Fasern ab. Nach einer gewissen Zeit drücken sich die Faser durch nachfolgende Schmutzpartickel immer mehr zusammen und lassen nach 6-7 Tagen nicht einmal die feinsten Schwebeteilchen hindurch.
In dieser Zeit ist das gesammte Teichwasser ca.100mal durch den Filter geflossen.
Regelmässig am Wochenende ist er im Sommer fast zu, dann wird gereinigt, die Pumpe schafft dann nur noch max. 1/3 ihrer Leistung.
Wenn in dieser Zeit etwas in Auflösung übergegangen sein sollte, dann ist es in meinem Teich der dringend benötigte Dünger für die Pflanzen.


----------



## Torsten. Z (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo wp-3d,Beitrag

das mit der UVC-Lampe war auch nicht auf deine Beiträge bezogen, sorry wenn es so an kam. Ich wollte damit kurz auf Annett's  [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3/]Beitrag[/URL] eingehen und noch was zur UVC Lampe schreiben.

Wie gesagt wenn es bei dir so funktioniert ist das gut und an einem funktionierenden System sollte man nichts ändern! Knackpunkt für mich war nur das deine Vorfilterung im Wasser erfolgt, und somit der Schmutz der sich in deinen Filter Gewebe ansammelt wieder in Lösung gehen wird. Der eigentliche Sinn einer Vorfilterung sollte aber sein den Schmutz dem System sofort zu entziehen. Wie du aber schreibst oder ich aus deinen Beitrag lese wird eine menge an Nährstoff von deinen Pflanzen verbraucht. Daher gehe ich davon aus das du eine üppige Teich Bepflanzung hast, welche auch zum guten gelingen beiträgt. Wie du selber schreibst greifst du auf eine lange Erfahrung zurück und dein System ist aufeinander abgestimmt. Nur wird das bei unerfahrenden Usern so nicht sein, sondern eher so.

zu viel Fisch
zu wenig Pflanzen
zu kleine Filter
keine Vorfilterung
zu viel Futter usw.... 

Dieser User liest deinen Beitrag und denkt sich "_*jo... so einfach ist das.... Pumpe in einen Eimer stecken... Filter Gewebe drum... und alles wird gut*_". Aber das dass so nicht funktioniert ist uns doch kalr oder? Das sollte schon zusammen passen, damit es funktioniert.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## jochen (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Torsten,

Das nitrifizierende Bakterien schreiben wir es mal vereinfacht, substratgebunden sind, und somit nicht abgetötet werden stimme ich voll zu.

Nur, wo wandern die anderen abgetöteten Dinge hin, welche die UVC killt, sicherlich werden "Schädlinge" abgetötet, umgewandelt jedoch nicht.

Wie bekommt man diese sehr, sehr feine Masse aus dem Teich, doch wohl nicht mit einen Vorfilter?

Ich wäre sofort für UVC, wenn das mir jemand erklären könnte.


----------



## Torsten. Z (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Jochen,

Einiges hole ich über einen Eiweisabschäuner in der ersten Biostufe (Teilbewegte Helix Kammer) raus, alles weitere erledigt die zweite Biostufe ein bepflanzter Bodenfilter der mit diesen Resten sehr gut umzugehen weiß. Der Abschäumer ist ein selbstbau die Idee stammt vom User hoffisoft, weis nicht obe er ihn hier auch vorgestellt hat? Wenn nicht kann ich wenn erlaubt einen Link zu der Bauanleitung einstellen. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hi Torsten. Z,


die Hauptfrage, die sich doch bei Werners Vorfilterung stellt ist:

Wie lange dauert es bis dieser Dreck in Lösung über geht oder.... 

Anscheinend reichen aber seine Reinigungsintervalle aus um das Übergehen in Lösung zu verhindern 


@Werner:

Wenn ich deine  Unterwasser-/Teichbilder sehe werde ich immer blass vor neid:evil 

Wenn ich das men auch so hinbekommen würde......

Ich glaube ich muss dich doch nochmal besuchen kommen ganz sooooo weit ist das ja nicht..


----------



## Torsten. Z (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Olaf

habe doch geschrieben das sein System bei ihm gut funktioniert weil das Umfeld passt! Ich denke das diese Filterung bei dir nicht den gleichen Effekt erzielen wird oder kann. Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus das da schon sehr viel in Lösung gehen wird, nur wird dieser Teil durch seine Pflanzen verbraucht wie er ja auch schreibt. Der Sinn einer Vorfilterung sollte aber sein diese Stoffe dem System sofort zu entnehmen so das da nichts mehr in Lösung gehen kann.


----------



## wp-3d (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo wp-3d,Beitrag
> 
> das mit der UVC-Lampe war auch nicht auf deine Beiträge bezogen, sorry wenn es so an kam. Ich wollte damit kurz auf Annett's  [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3/]Beitrag[/URL] eingehen und noch was zur UVC Lampe schreiben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Torsten
Mein Name ist übrigens Werner

In einigen Punkten gebe ich dir Recht.
1.zu viel Fisch  Das stimmt, jeder sollte ganz klein anfangen und den Teich einfahren lassen. Die Pflanzen sollten erst kräftig wachsen, dieses kann in einem neuen Teich gut 3 Jahre dauern.

Hier ein Link von meinem Überbesatz, was auf keinen Fall eine Anregung für Anfänger sei soll. 
Hierbei ist aber zu erkennen das das Wasser klar ist und ohne Farbstoffe die durch zu lange Lagerung im Wasser freigesetzt wurden.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=151891#post151891

Punkt 2:  meine Pflanzen zum grossen Teil schon 27 Jahre alt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=5645&c=member&imageuser=1466
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=5644&c=member&imageuser=1466
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=5643&c=member&imageuser=1466

Punkt 3: Kleine Filter sind das Geld nicht wert.

Punkt 4: Vorfilter ist bei mir die Faser und gleichzeitig der Hauptfilter.
            Bevor alles in der Pumpe geschreddert wird, verfängt sich fast       alles in der Faser und wird spätestens
            nach einer Woche entfernt.

Punkt 5: aus Liebe zu den Tieren wird oft zu viel gefüttert.

Ps. Bilder sind nicht geschönt, Wasserwechsel mache ich max. 1/3 im Frühjahr.


----------



## wp-3d (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

@Werner:

Wenn ich deine  Unterwasser-/Teichbilder sehe werde ich immer blass vor neid:evil 

Wenn ich das men auch so hinbekommen würde......


Ich glaube ich muss dich doch nochmal besuchen kommen ganz sooooo weit ist das ja nicht..[/QUOTE]

Hallo Olaf
Um meine Glaubwürdigkeit mit meinem Primitivfilter zu unterstreichen füge ich oft aktuelle Bilder mit ein.
Habe auch schon im letzten Jahr User aus meiner Umgebung eingeladen, aber leider hatte keiner die Zeit.
Wenn es in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten schön warm ist und wir gemütlich unter der Veranda am Teich sitzen können, dann bist du Herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## jochen (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Torsten.

besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort,



> Einiges hole ich über einen Eiweisabschäuner in der ersten Biostufe (Teilbewegte Helix Kammer) raus, alles weitere erledigt die zweite Biostufe ein bepflanzter Bodenfilter der mit diesen Resten sehr gut umzugehen weiß.




leuchtet mir ein, ich denke aber, ein Teil davon bleibt sicher auch im Teich in toten Ecken,

 wenn ich diesen Satz lese...



> Auch treiben im Wasser keine guten Bakterien herum, wie man hier und da lesen kann, sondern Pilzsporen, __ Parasiten, deren Larven und Eier, Viren, Protozoen und Bakteriophagen. Fast allesamt Lebewesen die der Fisch nicht braucht und wofür sich eine UVC Lampe auch noch gut eignet



fällt mir dazu ein, es könnten ja auch Larven und Eier von "guten Tieren" abgetötet werden, und "gute Tiere" die der Fisch nicht braucht, das wäre der zweite Grund weshalb ich bisher immer eher contra UVC bin.
Nur weil viele Organismen der Fisch nicht braucht, werden sie mit abgetötet, schaden tun sie ihn bestimmt nicht, das schlägt gegen mein Prinzip.
Bei einer Innenhälterung sehe ich das wieder anders, da gelangen von außen, keine Tiere in das Wasser.

Gibt es wirklich keine Alternativen, zu solch einen Gerät? 

Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich möchte darüber diskutieren, als einfach denkender Mensch, und würde mich sogar überzeugen lassen, man sollte nie auf seinen alten Standpunkt beharren.

ich weiß im Inet, wurde schon tausendfach darüber diskutiert, nur endete das meißt in Streitigkeiten, das möchte ich vermeiden.

Hoffisoft hat seinen Eiweißabschäumer in seinem Album, danke für den Denkanstoß.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hi Werner,

das Angebot nehme ich gerne an, hab ende April 2 Wochen Urlaub... 

Wenn's dann schon nur ein bisschen so schön warm wie im letzten Jahr ist hätten wir gute Karten


----------



## wp-3d (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Werner,
> 
> das Angebot nehme ich gerne an, hab ende April 2 Wochen Urlaub...
> 
> Wenn's dann schon nur ein bisschen so schön warm wie im letzten Jahr ist hätten wir gute Karten



Hallo Olli dann drücken wir mal alle Daumen das es was wird. 
Wenn es klappt, vorher bitte eine PN, damit ich dich nicht vergesse.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es klappt, vorher bitte eine PN, damit ich dich nicht vergesse.



Jo Werner wird gemacht 

Wir behalten das im Auge


----------



## toschbaer (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo,
super Idee, Olaf!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hätte auch Lust !!!
Werner ist das OK?? 
 LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Torsten. Z (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Jochen,

wie ich eingangs geschrieben habe stand ich dem Einsatz von UVC bis vor kurzen auch sehr negativ gegenüber. Sicherlich werden wie du schreibst bestimmt einige Sachen abgetötet die nicht abgetötet werden sollten. Doch werden sie nicht Ausgerottet sehe es eher wie eine Natürliche auslese. Die an unseren Teich so eigentlich nicht vorkommen wird, da wir ja mit einigen Aufwand dagegen steuern. So fehlt die Artenvielfalt und somit auch die Natürlichen Fressfeinde. Ich kann sagen das ich in meinen Teich unzählige Kleinstlebewesen habe, von der __ Wasserassel und Köcherfliegenlarve über Liebellenlarven angefangen, weiterhin leben 3 Molcharten in unseren Teich. Und nicht gerade wenige, ein User aus diesen Forum der mich schon besucht hat kann dies wohl bestätigen. "Stabilisieren" ist das Wort, welches den Einsatz einer UVC-Lampe wohl am besten beschreiben kann. Es verhält sich tatsächlich so, dass diese gerne mal verteufelt wird und eigentlich niemand so recht weiß warum!? In der Natur übernimmt die Sonne die Funktion einer künstlichen UV-Quelle. Zwar kommt keine UVC-Strahlung bei uns hier unten an, dafür ist aber die Dosis der UVA- und UVB-Strahlung um einiges höher und killt dadurch Keime. Ansonsten würden wir innerhalb eines Jahres in einer mehrere Meter hohen Schicht aus Mikroorganismen ersticken. 

Sicherlich muss man diese Lampen nicht zwingend einsetzen, wenn man ein Funktionierendes Teichsystem hat. Wenig Fisch, genügend Pflanzen und eine Ausreichende Filterung. Doch ist es nun mal so das der Mensch es gerne übertreibt und ich schätze mal 90% der Teich überbesetzt sind. Diese Teiche haben einen sehr hohen Keimdruck und da ist der Einsatz eine UVC-Lampe bestimmt angebracht.

Du fragtest nach einer Alternative Ozon, welches aber aufwendiger und um einiges teure ist! Und bestimmt nicht für den normalen __ Goldfisch Teichbesitzer von Nöten ist.

Hallo Werner,

wie man auf deinen Bildern sehr gut sehen kann verfügt deine Teichanlage über sehr viele Pflanzen, die dir bei der Reinigung deines Wassers zur Handgehen. Leider sieht es an den meisten Teichen nicht so aus, da herrscht eher eine karge Bepflanzung. Auch habe ich nie gesagt das du einen Biligfilter hast oder ihn versucht schlecht zu machen! Ich habe lediglich den Einwand erbracht das deine Methode so bei vielen nicht funktionieren wird, da das Umfeld nicht passt. Wenn das anders rüber kam sorry war so nicht gewollt.Ich selber verfüge auch über einen sehr günstiges __ Filtersystem Marke Eigenbau und erreiche damit für mich sehr gute Ergebnisse. Am ende bleibt doch, jeder muss für sich seinen besten Weg finden, man kann hier nur Anregungen und Tips geben.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## jochen (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Torsten,

besten Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort,
ich selbst bin kein Koiteichbesitzer, ich mache mich nur ab und an Gedanken, über verschiedene Filtersysteme, spreche damit natürlich nicht aus Erfahrung.
Wie du schon geschrieben hast, jeder sollte mit seinem eigenen Teich glücklich werden, mir ist schon wichtig die Meinungen und Erfahrungen von Usern in einem vernünftigen Ton zu lesen, wie du es gerade gemacht hast, nur so können wir unser Forum informativ und lesenswert erhalten.

Wenn ich jedoch jemals Koi halten würde, würde ich es versuchen mit allen anderen, wenn es geht natürlicheren Mitteln und Filtern, und den passenden Besatz, ein Gleichgewicht im Teich zu erreichen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

hallo werner

zu #24 

ich muß schon sagen...du hast dir ganz schön mühe gemacht.



> ein zum Tode geweihter Koi.
> Hierzu kam von einem Experten, ich zitiere sinngemäß:
> solche Verletzungen sind auf miserable Wasserwerte zurückzuführen..



das war einer meiner ersten beiträge. 

ich weiß zwar nicht was das hier zu suchen hat, aber wenn du solche alten kamellen schon hier einstellst, antworte ich dir natürlich in kurzfassung darauf.

die wasserwerte waren sehr wahrscheinlich miserabel.
ich war zur damaligen zeit noch ein blutjunger anfänger. der koi kam aus meiner ih, wo ich nur einenen gekauften druckflter hatte.
wasserwerte hatte ich damals gar nicht gemessen. 




> Als nächstes fand ich in Bezug auf die Ultraschallkanone, vom 07.03.dieses Jahres, diese jüngsten Bilder deines Teichs, die du als Referenz deines Filterfachwissens leider schlecht beifügen kannst.



schon wieder ein anderes thema...

zur info: die fadenalgen sind über den winter teilweise über einen halben meter lang gewachsen.

das hat aber mit meinen "filterfachwissen" nichts zu tun werner. 
meine filter sind den winter nicht durchgelaufen. 





> Da sich auf deiner Wasseroberfläche jetzt schon ein Schaumteppich bildet



da kann ich aber nur sagen :crazy 

wo bitte habe ich einen schaumteppich???
wenn du das hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/22552&d=1204904131 meinst, daß sind die luftblasen von meinen 2 sprudelsteinen. selbst wenn ich keine luftsteine darin hätte, wäre das noch lange kein "schaumteppich".
und zum schluss...ich habe noch keinerlei biofilter angeschlossen   ( behälter sind schon bestellt )
der einzige filter der zur zeit läuft ist trommelfilter.



> und befasse dich endlich auch mit naturnahe Biotope.
> Wie ich immer lesen konnte, ist es nicht deine Stärke



das mußt du mir schon überlassen mit was ich mich befassen soll. 

aber du hast schon recht, ich habe über biotope nur sehr wenig ahnung.
ich mache daraus auch keinerlei geheimnis, im gegenteil, des öfteren schreibe ich den usern öffentlich, daß ich darüber  habe.

ich sage dir aber gerne warum....
ich weiß nicht wie ich meinen teich bezeichnen soll..schwimmteich oder koiteich. 
er ist halt von beiden etwas.
auf jedenfall baden wir im sommer darin und deshalb ist auch keinerlei 
"bodengrund" vorhanden und erwüscht. 



> Ein nackter Teich nur mit Lebens-erhaltenden Geräten am Teichrand ist leider sehr instabil



stimmt, werner.
deshalb habe ich habe auch noch ( getrennt vom teich ) ein 2000ltr pflanzen-teichlein.
da mir das aber zu wenig erscheint, versuche ich es über eine möglicht optimale filterung so gut wie eben möglich aus zugleichen.



> Diese ist das Resultat meiner Primitivfilterung in Verbindung mit Pflanzen, Bodengrund und 28 Jahre Teicherfahrung.
> Seit vielen Jahren gibt es keine Algenblüte und Fadenalgen wachsen seit 5 Jahren auch nicht mehr



ich muß sagen deine bilder und dein teich gefallen mir sehr gut. ich hätte ihn vielleicht ein wenig größer gebaut.
jede menge substrat und pflanzen.
da muß ich dich wirklich loben.  

und genau deswegen funzt dein filter werner.
wenn man den bei teichen wie zb. bei mir anschließen würde, könnte man wahrscheinlich eine algenzucht auf machen.

und jetzt zu beitrag #26 



> Das Fasermaterial, welches ich beschrieben hatte, filtert den gesammten Dreck, sogar kleinste Schwebeteilchen



jetzt schießt du aber den vogel ab, werner. 

ich war so dumm und entferne meinen seib- und patronenfilter, baue über 4 monate einen tf und du löst das alles mit ein wenig fasermaterial.
wenn das so wäre könntest du deinen filter beim patentamt melden und reichlich kohle scheffeln.

spass bei seite
es gibt keinen teichfilter der "kleinste schwebeteilchen" herausfiltert.
einer der feinsten vorfilterungen sind zur zeit die trommler mit 30µm, glaube ich. 

schwebeteilchen wie zb. schwebealgen haben eine größe von weniger als 5µm.
so eine feine filterung tritt nur kurz ein wenn sich schmutz auf dem sieb
bildet und ihn so dicht wird, daß fast kein wasser mehr durchlaufen kann. 



> Nach einer gewissen Zeit drücken sich die Faser durch nachfolgende Schmutzpartickel immer mehr zusammen und lassen nach 6-7 Tagen nicht einmal die feinsten Schwebeteilchen hindurch





> Pumpe schafft dann nur noch max. 1/3 ihrer Leistung



die meißten schmutzfilter haben eine progressive wirkung, weil sie sich mit schmutz eben zusetzten und durchlauf am sieb oder schaumstoff verkleinern.
da gebe ich dir recht. 

du filterst hier aber nicht die "feinsten Schwebeteilchen" heraus sondern 
dein fasermaterial ist ganz einfach voll mit schmutz.
es ist so werner, glaube es mir ganz einfach. 

du hättest auch einfach eine grobe schaumstoffmatte nehmen können und 
sie um die pumpe wickeln, oben zubinden, fertig.
da wäre zu deinem filter keinerlei unterschied.
du hättest soger eine noch feinere filterung....aber du müßtest sie auch öfters reinigen.

wow ich schreibe jetzt schon 1 stunde
jetzt reicht es aber. 

eins noch werner....
wenn ich dich hier irgendwie persönlich angegriffen habe, tut es mir leid
und war auch nicht meine absicht. 

ich habe keine ahnung von Biotope
und du hast es halt nicht so mit den filtern

alles nicht so schlimm, deshalb können wir uns ja hier gegenseitig helfen,oder ?

ich wünsche dir frohe ostern und viel glück
beim eier suchen. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## wp-3d (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Torsten, Hallo Jochen

Billigfilter oder Primitivfilter waren bisher meine Bezeichnungen.
Ich sehe es nicht als Abwertung wenn es ein anderer auch so bezeichnet.
Es ist ja primitiv und billig, es klappt und ich werde da auch nichts ändern.
Einen ganz wichtigen Punkt hatte ich vergessen, das ist die Wasserströmung.
Dieses wird selten erwähnt, bei mir wird das Wasser hinter den Pflanzen durch den flachen Bereich  in den Teich geleitet. So habe ich einen Bachlauf im Teich, der den Schmutz in den tiefen Bereich befördert und somit schnell in den Filter gelangt.
Der beste Filter kann nichts bringen wenn er nicht den gesamten Dreck aus dem System bekommt. 

Ich habe schon einige male gelesen, das sich User nicht trauen den Dreck im Teich aufzuwirbeln.
Genau das ist aber der Knackpunkt, alles was sich aufwirbeln lässt muss raus und  gehört nicht in einen Fischteich.

Daher bin ich der Meinung, zur Planung von idealen Positionen der Pumpen od. Bodenabläufen gehört auch die Überlegung zur optimalen Strömung im Teich.

Meine Gedanken sind, bei großen verwinkelten Teichen z.B. Einlaufdüsen in oder an den Teichwänden, die mit einer zusätzlichen Intervall-pumpe alle Bereiche des Teiches einmal am Tag kurz aufwirbeln lassen. 

Bei kleinen Teichen geht es mit einem Kescher am Abend, am nächsten Tag ist wieder alles klar.
Zusätzlich beim nächsten Wasserwechsel, mit einer Brause den Schmutz aus dem Pflanzenbereich spülen.

@ Jochen 
Hier schlage ich mich auch auf deine Seite, möchte aber ebenfalls keinen angreifen.

Zur UVC Leuchte:
Mich stört es, wenn bei fast jedem Starterset eine UVC Leuchte beiliegt.
Jeder Unerfahrene denkt, sie gehört zum gesunden Teich und gaukelt durch das geklärte Wasser einen tollen Filter und gesundes Wasser vor.

Ohne Leuchte erkenne ich am grünen Wasser einen Nährstoffüberschuß, der einige Probleme nach sich ziehen kann. 
So kann ich gegensteuern indem ich die Ursache behebe.

Den einzigsten Vorteil sehe ich bei nicht optimalen Teichen, im zeitigen Frühjahr ist bei klarem Wasser ein kranker Fisch schneller zu Erkennen. 

Frohe Feiertage


----------



## wp-3d (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



			
				toschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> super Idee, Olaf!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich hätte auch Lust !!!
> Werner ist das OK??
> ...



Hallo Friedhelm

Na klar geht geht das, von Exter ins Extertal ist ja nicht weit.
Auch ende April alle zusammen, oder an einem anderen Zeitpunkt?
Bei Kälte habe ich keine Lust draußen rum zu stehen.
Da mache ich nur max. einen 3 min. Kontrollgang.
Melde dich mit PN.

Frohe Feiertage


----------



## wp-3d (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo Jürgen

Jetzt machst du mir auch jede menge Arbeit, mit meinem Zweifingerssuchsystem.


Ich war der Meinung, es läuft ein Filter am Teich.
Wenn du jetzt deine Ultraschallkanone testest, ist es aber sehr gewagt ohne Filter.
Ob Schwimm oder Koiteich, ist doch eigentlich egal. Ein optimal eingefahrener Fischteich mit viel Schwimmraum ist doch auch ein schönes Badegewässer für den Besitzer.
Ich würde den Teich vorrangig für die Fische naturnah gestalten, denn sie müssen in ihm Leben.
Auf den Bildern konnte ich Flachbereiche erkennen, die sich für Pflanzen anbieten, sie würden die Biologische Filterung unterstützen und gäben den Fischen etwas Sicherheit wenn Personen im Teich baden.

Mit Filter beschäftige ich mich schon über 35 Jahren. 
Da die gekauften meist zu teuer oder nicht optimal waren, hatte ich mir schon einige Gedanken gemacht, zumal ich einige Jahre über 100 Aquarien betrieben habe.
Mein jetziger Filter läuft im Prinzip wie der seit zig.Jahren altbewährte Eheim-Topffilter,
die Pumpe saugt das Wasser durch das Filtermedium.

Mit dem Schwamm hast du Recht.
Daher hatte ich die Idee mit dem groben Material.
Dieses sitzt nicht so schnell zu und filtert nach ein paar Tagen, wenn es verdichtet ist auch feinste Partikel. 
Gerade weil sich alles verkleinert und zusetzt.
Die Pumpe muss saugen, in einem offenen System mit Druck, würde es nicht gehen, das Wasser würde überall überlaufen.
Kannst es ruhig glauben, Versuch macht Klug. 
Da die Faser relativ steif ist und in ihre Ursprungsform zurück möchte, ist die Reinigung in wenigen Sekunden unter Wasser ausschütteln erledigt.

Ach ja zum Schaum, die Schaumblasen haben eine große Oberflächenspannung, sonst würden sie nicht in einem so weiten Bereich auseinander treiben. Dieses ist ein Indiz für Eiweiß= Nährstoffe.

Ich wünsche dir aber viel Erfolg mit deinem Trommelfilter

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hi,




			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar geht geht das, von Exter ins Extertal ist ja nicht weit.
> Auch ende April alle zusammen, oder an einem anderen Zeitpunkt?



Na ich denke doch das wir dann daraus ein Drei-Königstreffen machen können 

Und: Ich kann kein Skat


----------



## wp-3d (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles klar 
mit Skat brauch keiner kommen, kann ich auch nicht!!!


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hi Werner,

hoffendlich ist dann ende April schönes Wetter:beeten 

Es muss ja nicht gleich Sommer sein, so 20-23°C und ein bisschen Sonne würden ja schon reichen


----------



## Torsten. Z (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hallo,

ich denke wir sollten das Thema UVC bei Seite lassen, da es zu viele eingefahrene Meinungen gibt. Um diese alle zu wiederlegen müsste man eine Doktorarbeit schreiben.

Zum Thema billig Filter oder wie du es so schön genannt hast. Ich filtere meinen Teich wie Folgt. Der Vorfilter besteht aus einen Spaltsieb-Filter 200my welcher mir den groben Schmutz aus dem System holt. Dieser Vorfilter wird alle 2 Tage gereinigt (Sieb abgespült ca. 5min). Das Wasser geht von da aus in eine teilbewegte Helix Kammer (500L) in der sich ein Eiweißabschäumer (Eigenbau) befindet , von da aus fließt ein Teil des Wassers über 2 Ausläufe direkt zurück in den Teich, der andere Teil fließt in einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter 5,25m³ (http://www.bodenfilter.de/), über einen kleinen Bachlauf fließt das Wasser zurück in den Teich (wenn gewünscht werde ich Bilder machen und einstellen). Somit fließt das gefilterte Wasser an 3 verschiedenen Stellen zurück in den Teich. Die Strömung ist dabei so angelegt das sich keine Schmutzecken im Teich bilden und der lose Schmutz zur eine der Pumpen geleitet wird. (Desweiteren befinden sich im und am Teich noch eine Vielzahl an Pflanzen die das __ Filtersystem unterstützen)

Wie man jetzt sehr gut lesen kann habe ich keine UVC-Lampe im Einsatz! Bin aber auch kein Koi Teich Besitzer mit 2 kleinen Kois oder habe Überbesatz im Teich. Unser Teich ist eher Naturnah gehalten. Und die Filterung ist ein Selbstbau die uns keine 800 € gekostet hat! Das Thema UVC hatte (wollte) ich nur kurz zu Annett's Beitrag aufgreifen und angesprochen. 




> spass bei seite
> es gibt keinen teichfilter der "kleinste schwebeteilchen" herausfiltert.
> einer der feinsten vorfilterungen sind zur zeit die trommler mit 30µm, glaube ich.



Da liegst du nicht ganz richtig, die Vliesfilter filtern noch feiner wie ein Trommelfilter (beide arten sind zwar sehr gut für meinen Geschmack aber viel zu teuer).

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

hallo werner

schön das wir uns wieder einig sind. 



> Ich war der Meinung, es läuft ein Filter am Teich.
> Wenn du jetzt deine Ultraschallkanone testest, ist es aber sehr gewagt ohne Filter



ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du meinst. 
zur zeit läuft mit dem ultraschallgerät der trommler mit einem 40µm sieb.
der holt schon eine menge schmutz raus. angeschlossen wird dann noch 2 __ hel-x +k1 evtl noch übriggeblieben japanmatten.



> Ich würde den Teich vorrangig für die Fische naturnah gestalten, denn sie müssen in ihm Leben.



da hast du recht, aber da fliegt halt auch immer soviel dreck auf den boden.



> Auf den Bildern konnte ich Flachbereiche erkennen, die sich für Pflanzen anbieten, sie würden die Biologische Filterung unterstützen und gäben den Fischen etwas Sicherheit wenn Personen im Teich baden.



die waren eigentlich als sitzzonen gedacht. 



> Ach ja zum Schaum, die Schaumblasen haben eine große Oberflächenspannung, sonst würden sie nicht in einem so weiten Bereich auseinander treiben. Dieses ist ein Indiz für Eiweiß= Nährstoffe.



ich habe gedacht, daß das mit den niedrigen temperaturen zusammen hängt.
kann doch auch sein, oder liege ich da falsch?
die wasserwerte sind oki, aber ich weiß es wird zeit die bio-filter an zuschließen.



> zur Planung von idealen Positionen der Pumpen od. Bodenabläufen gehört auch die Überlegung zur optimalen Strömung im Teich.



stimmt  



> Meine Gedanken sind, bei großen verwinkelten Teichen z.B. Einlaufdüsen in oder an den Teichwänden, die mit einer zusätzlichen Intervall-pumpe alle Bereiche des Teiches einmal am Tag kurz aufwirbeln lassen.



das ist eine sehr gute idee werner, 
 wenn ich mal mehr zeit habe, werde ich mir auch mal darüber gedanken machen.
bis dahin kannst du ja schon einmal das bauen anfangen und ich schaue es mir  von dir dann ab. 

zum schluss ein kleiner tip:
wenn du es so wie ich machst... zitat anklicken ...dann text kopieren und einfügen mußt du nur die hälfte schreiben.
probiere es mal aus ( ich schreibe auch nur mit 2 finger )

gruß
jürgen


----------



## hoffisoft (23. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

hei olliP


hier kannste mal schauen was noch alles durch hellx durch geht

1. vorsieb 200
2. ruhend ca 50l
3. bewegt durch uhr 50l
4. sieb 200 oben auf 2x vlies
5. patronenfilter















gruß


----------



## Olli.P (23. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

Hi Hoffisoft,


auf welchen Beitrag von mir bezieht sich deine Antwort 

Auf diesen hier???


Da ging es aber mehr um die Frage der Reinigung und nicht was durchgeht oder nicht...... 

Ist das weißes __ Hel-X??? Wie alt ist das??? Mann o mann das sieht ja bald aus wie das schwarze

Ich sehe da aber nur 3 Bilder fehlen da welche

Na ja, ist wahrs. auch Egal, wie ein Sieb aussieht weiß ich ja.

Aber wenn das weißes Hel-X ist, bin ich ja mal gespannt wie lange das dauert, bis meines so aussieht......


schöne Restfeiertage....


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

hi hoffisoft
du solltest deine behälter abdecken, es sieht so aus, als ob in deinem helix die fadenalgen das wachsen anfangen. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## hoffisoft (25. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

hei

schaue mal das 2. bild sind aschentonnen mit deckel.

gruß


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. März 2008)

*AW: Druckbürstenfilter*

hi hoffisoft
jetzt wo du es sagst, habe ich es auch gesehen.  

ich denke aber, daß dir zuviel schmutz durch deinen vorfilter geht.
so veralgt sollte meiner meinung dein heli-x nicht aussehen.
ich hatte letztes jahr einen ca. 120er "siebfilter" angeschlossen und danach 
300ltr k1 und muß sagen das hatte im großen und ganzen  gut ohne größeren schmutzablagerungen funktioniert.

gruß
jürgen


----------

